# Clayton Hospital, Wakefield, May 2014



## Black (May 29, 2014)

Clayton Hospital is named after Thomas Clayton, mayor of Wakefield (1854)
opened in 1876, while the new building opened in 1879 
with a capacity of 200
closed in 2012.
The buildings are dire because of chavas and pikies,
no furnishings or fittings remain.






































 



 





via tower


----------



## Hitcher (May 29, 2014)

Very nice m8 i do like that....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful exterior and stained glass. .
Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. I didn't even know this existed, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Onmyown (May 30, 2014)

I like this, thanks for sharing


----------



## Surlaw (May 30, 2014)

Just visited here tonight, posting this from outside.

Me and my friends just went in and found a bag head, bagged out in a room down the corridor to the left of where we entered.

Thanks for sharing this place


----------



## krela (May 31, 2014)

a bag head?!


----------



## Black (Jun 2, 2014)

krela said:


> a bag head?!



whats that?


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice place! Didn't know about that one!


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2014)

Black said:


> whats that?



I have no idea, I was responding to the post above mine...


----------



## Bobbins (Jun 2, 2014)

Black said:


> whats that?



A drug addict?


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2014)

Bobbins said:


> A drug addict?



Aaaaaah yeah that figures.


----------



## kath77 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great pics, real shame people feel the need to wreck lovely buildings.


----------



## genna8 (Aug 25, 2014)

Excellent I must put this on my to do list. Grest photos - shows you can get some great shots even when only the shell of a structure remains. Well done.


----------



## littlejohn (Sep 16, 2014)

Good pictures, ike the stained glass window, always a shame when the interiors trashed


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Shame it's trashed, but still a nice looking place.


----------

